# P2450?



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

'14 R-Line. Started it to come home from work yesterday and the light came on. Restarted it a couple of times, no change. Plugged in my OBDII when I got home and found this code. Has to do with EVAP valve stuck open. Going to dealer this morning. Any advice on what to expect?

Thx!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Update -

Went to dealer yesterday (Saturday). Despite being told on the phone Friday when I called them when it happened to bring it in at 9AM Saturday, they told me yesterday that Saturday's are reserved for oil changes, headlights, etc. Small stuff. The best they could do is pull the code. At least then I'd know the issue. I was tempted to tell the guy I'd already done that, but wanted them to do the work. It's under warranty and if I mislead them then it would be my fault and they'd have an out. 

So they pulled the code and as I suspected it's the EVAP valve. Since so little is written about this code, this is the valve that handles the vapor expansion/contraction in the fuel tank. The intent is to keep the vapors from escaping into the atmosphere. When it expands, the valve diverts the expanding vapors to a filter that returns the fuel back to the tank. So it's really not a big deal, except for the fuel vapors it may be venting. This is the code that usually comes up if the gas cap is loose. And no, mine isn't. 

His words were that the valve has gone "flaky". So I've got an appointment for this week for them to fix it. 

What I don't know is how much it takes to replace this valve in a Beetle. Any comments there appreciated. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Have you noticed any differences in driving?

I think it involves removing the manifold. Not positive though.


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

No difference in driving other than I had to take out my Neuspeed module. Miss the extra power!

Why would it involve the manifold? This has to do with the vapors expanding in the gas tank. Unless the references I did find are wrong. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Took it in and they replaced the valve (N40, if memory serves). They said all was good since they checked it and it was sticking. Took it home and two days later, same issue. Called them immediately and it's now back in. They said on the phone this time that it's "usually" the valve, so they do that first. If that doesn't fix it, it's the charcoal canister. That's what they are doing now. Won't have the parts until tomorrow so I'm driving a loaner until they get it fixed. 

Since they replace the valve first since its "usually" the issue, that tells me that they didn't actually check it. They just did it b/c that's "usually" the problem. We'll see tomorrow what they say then.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Took it back in and 4 days (yes, 4 days due to a parts snafu), I get it back. Asked them what they did (actually talked to a mechanic, not the counter dude) and he explained that for the evap valve, it's usually the valve sticking. So that's what they do first. If that doesn't do it, the other half is the pump. It actually puts a slight positive pressure in the tank. If the pump doesn't do the job and the sensor gets a low reading, that can cause the code as well. 

So, now I have a new evap system as both parts have been replaced. And so far (knock on wood) after 4 days, still no errors. So MAYBE it's fixed. 

Looking forward to putting my Neuspeed module back in. Prolly tomorrow or Tuesday. I miss the extra HP!

And I can put my traction control switch in too while I'm at it.


----------



## bpeacock687 (Nov 13, 2021)

Bringing


GZB said:


> Took it back in and 4 days (yes, 4 days due to a parts snafu), I get it back. Asked them what they did (actually talked to a mechanic, not the counter dude) and he explained that for the evap valve, it's usually the valve sticking. So that's what they do first. If that doesn't do it, the other half is the pump. It actually puts a slight positive pressure in the tank. If the pump doesn't do the job and the sensor gets a low reading, that can cause the code as well.
> 
> So, now I have a new evap system as both parts have been replaced. And so far (knock on wood) after 4 days, still no errors. So MAYBE it's fixed.
> 
> ...


Reviving old post. When you had the P2450 code was it safe to drive car? My beetle just threw this code and it worries me


----------

